# pricing acoustic removel



## jmbkdrmn (May 29, 2010)

what's the going price for scraping acoustic and spraying knockdown per foot in califorina. i think it's $1.00 to $1.50 any input. thanks


----------



## florida drywall (May 20, 2010)

Not sure about CA. But in FL this is how I price it. 
This is for 8’ to 10’ flat ceilings. 
If there is no furniture or flooring in the house I price it at $1.25 sq/ft
If there is furniture that we have to cover and floors its $2.00 sq/ft
After 10’ it goes up $.50 a sq/ft for every foot in ceiling height. 

That’s labor and materials.


----------



## jmbkdrmn (May 29, 2010)

Thanks that's what i thought. thanks again JM Interiors.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

florida drywall said:


> Not sure about CA. But in FL this is how I price it.
> This is for 8’ to 10’ flat ceilings.
> If there is no furniture or flooring in the house I price it at $1.25 sq/ft
> If there is furniture that we have to cover and floors its $2.00 sq/ft
> ...


And don't forget the add for asbestos testing in pre 1978 structures. I've been excluding it, making it the HO's responsibilty. Slippery slope.


----------



## florida drywall (May 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> And don't forget the add for asbestos testing in pre 1978 structures. I've been excluding it, making it the HO's responsibilty. Slippery slope.


 
Yes good point, forgot that part.


----------

